# Essential oil spray?



## Nin (Feb 20, 2013)

If this has been discussed and I just missed it while scanning the forums forgive me....

I recieved a tip from a large commercial beek about using liquid smoke dilluted in water in sprayers rather then smokers. So Im planning to try it. What Im wondering is whether or not it could be beneficial to add some of these various essential oils to the brew. I have absolutely nothing to go on here, so I would probably just being trying a couple drops.

Does anyone have any exp. or advice here???


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

This is the treatment-free forum and EOs are treatments. You really need to post on the general forums if you want advice about using oils.

HTH

Rusty


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Rusty, my reading of his post makes me think he was asking about using essential oils for a CALMING effect, not as a treatment. While that may not be an especially "treatment free" subject, in that sense, I don't think it breaks with the intent of "treatment free" for this forum; please use a little more tact about asking someone to post in a more general forum next time.

That said, Nin, I don't think you'll gain much by adding essential oils to your liquid smoke; although I *have* used a spray bottle of sugar water in place of a smoker...works GREAT on swarms too


----------



## Nature Coast beek (Jun 10, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

From the first post on this forum:



> Treatment: A substance introduced by the beekeeper into the hive with the intent of killing, repelling, or inhibiting a pest or disease afflicting the bees.
> 
> Treatments include but are not limited to:
> Apiguard (thymol)
> ...


'Nuf said.



Rusty

edited to add:


> please use a little more tact about asking someone to post in a more general forum next time.


 Sorry, robherc, I didn't know we have forum police now.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

> Sorry, robherc, I didn't know we have forum police now.


I get ticketed all the time. I just stick em in the glove box.

I've tried liquid smoke, and it can rile up the bees.

So, I've found 50% apple cider vinegar in water spray to be better.

I haven't needed lemongrass or peppermint oil in the mix, but some do add it.


----------



## robherc (Mar 17, 2012)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> Treatment: A substance introduced by the beekeeper into the hive *with the intent of killing, repelling, or inhibiting a pest or disease afflicting the bees.*


OK, so where in the highlighted section is "calming bees during an inspection" listed? I'm confused...READ before flaming people... heck, in this case, you could've saved yourself some face by reading the words you yourself were posting.




Rusty Hills Farm said:


> Sorry, robherc, I didn't know we have forum police now.


Hmm, police or no, let's check the BeeSource main forum rules, shall we?


> You agree, through your use of this service, that you will not use the Beesource Beekeeping Forums to post any material which is knowingly false and/or defamatory, inaccurate, *abusive*, vulgar, *hateful, harassing*, obscene, profane, sexually oriented, threatening, invasive of a person's privacy, or otherwise violative of any law. You agree to *be civil and "observe with both friend and foe the ordinary rules of courtesy."* You agree not to post any copyrighted material unless the copyright is owned by you or by BeeSource.com.
> 
> Be civil. Personal attacks are never okay. We can disagree and debate a subject, which is fine. You'll find no "know-it-all's" here. No one on this forum is in a position where they can't be *questioned or disagreed with in a civil manner*.


I think the repeated theme in that excerpt from the rules is to "bee nice"...that's all I was asking you to do.


----------



## Rusty Hills Farm (Mar 24, 2010)

> I think the repeated theme in that excerpt from the rules is to "bee nice"...that's all I was asking you to do.


I was nice. Were you?



Rusty


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Rusty Hills Farm said:


> This is the treatment-free forum and EOs are treatments. You really need to post on the general forums if you want advice about using oils.


Been said. 'Nuf said.


----------



## Jeyster (Apr 26, 2013)

First time on the TF forum. Man, you guys are angry. Little smoke over here , please!


----------



## Nin (Feb 20, 2013)

Um.....thanks guys...


----------

